# Could Some Team Use Bradley?



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I went back and looked at how Bradley was a free agent last year:

*Aug 8 2001 : Re-signed free agent Shawn Bradley and signed free agent center Evan Eschmeyer to an offer sheet. *

The Mavs had to have resigned him with a trade in mind somewhere in the future, as some team would be glad to have Shaw - don't you think?


He doesn't seem to be a good fit in Dallas, but there are plenty of teams who might think about shoring up their center position! Dallas has got to be thinking that raef is the starting center and he is a top priority - I would think.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Here is a possibility -- Milwauke trades Tim Thomas, a good defender and a decent 3 point shooter, and Michael Redd, who is an ok player who can pass well and defend, for Shawn Bradly, who is probably worth more than the other two players, but obviously doesnt fit in with the Maverick's style of play. 

This would give the Mavericks ANOTHER three poin shooter in Thomas, and two good defenders and two players that can run the floor well.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, recently here we had a storm and one of the telephone poles broke and we are in dire need of a new one. Please send Shawn Bradley immediately to hold the wires up until a replacement pole can be found. Thankyou


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Shaqs big toe said:


> *Yeah, recently here we had a storm and one of the telephone poles broke and we are in dire need of a new one. Please send Shawn Bradley immediately to hold the wires up until a replacement pole can be found. Thankyou *


:laugh: Booooo!! :laugh:

Heck, you NEVER know - Bradley might be just what George Karl needs there in BrewLand!


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

No offense to any of the other Mavs fans but you guys are crazy if you think we can get Tim Thomas, and Michael Redd for Shawn Bradley.

Contrary to what Mark Cuban said about a ton of teams would like to have Bradley I personally believe there are only a couple of teams that wouldn't mind having him.

The only way we are going to get rid of Bradley is to package him in a deal with other players.

There's a rumor going around (ESPN Insider) that the Mavs are about to trade for Zo, and Bradley would be included. He wouldn't be the main player going to Miami but he would be a throw in. I've heard that Finley could be the main player that Riley wants.

If that's the case, and we do get Zo then they also need to find a way to get Magloire or Campbell from Charlotte/New Orleans.

With Zo, and a defensive minded PF (Magloire, Dale Davis, or Elden Campbell) paired with Najera, Abdul-Wahad, and Griffen the Mavs should be a better rebounding, and defensive team. If they are able to pull something off like this they will definately be a force, and will contend for a title.

Oh, and I'm new here by the way.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Welcome to basketballboards and to the Mavericks forum - in particular! 

If Cuban can get rid of Shawn and somehow get an Alonzo in that trade - more POWER to him!

One thing most NBA fans do know for a surety - 
and that is that Cuban won't sit idly by without trying to upgrade this team. I think he knows now that this team needs to play defense more than it has.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Shawn will fit in in alot of places, remember the lack of centers, but he was overpaid... no?

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Here is a possibility -- Milwauke trades Tim Thomas, a good defender and a decent 3 point shooter, and Michael Redd, who is an ok player who can pass well and defend, for Shawn Bradly, who is probably worth more than the other two players, but obviously doesnt fit in with the Maverick's style of play.
> 
> This would give the Mavericks ANOTHER three poin shooter in Thomas, and two good defenders and two players that can run the floor well.


Thomas makes $10.6 mil next year, while Bradley makes $4.7, so the salaries obviously don't match up. And that's WITHOUT Redd getting involved!

In other words, this trade is theoretically impossible. You'd have to get more players involved. And don't you know that the LAST thing that Dallas needs is ANOTHER perimeter player?

I think that, if Shawn Bradley ends up anywhere besides Dallas next season, it'll be in Toronto in a trade for Hakeem. Toronto is still in a little trouble with their payroll, they should probably lose a couple of million off that payroll if they want to make sure that they don't get hit with the luxury tax. The trade below would accomplish that:

Hakeem Olajuwon, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart, and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi (sign-and-trade), Shawn Bradley, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors

Of course, I've mentioned this trade already on this board, so I apologize for the rerun, fellas!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Shawn Bradley would dominate in the East!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm talking 25ppg 17rpg 3.7bbg 4apg!!!!
So of course hes valuable!!!!




This is a joke of course. But he could be valuable to ateam that plays a slower paced game and I do believe most of the teams in the east are runners.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He played in the east before and those weren't his stats, but he is very very servicable.

-Petey


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> He played in the east before and those weren't his stats, but he is very very servicable.
> 
> -Petey


Yup, every team needs some type of comic relief.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I won't say he is comic releif, I do think he is a above-average center, just he isn't cuban's type, or nelson's type, he is more defensive then anyone... except Mutombo. While he played with NJ, I recalled him having several triple doubles, and not Jason Kidd types, he had like 15+ points, 10+ bounds, and 10+ blocks... It was awesome, and he missed another by a single block...

Now that is an excellent defensive player no? He is tall and I guess he is just using his height, but all players use whatever they can to their advantage...

-Petey


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> While he played with NJ, I recalled him having several triple doubles, and not Jason Kidd types, he had like 15+ points, 10+ bounds, and 10+ blocks... It was awesome, and he missed another by a single block...


I believe he has 3 triple doubles in his career. He was at one time one of the better shot blockers in the NBA but believe it or not he has regressed the last two years big time. Last year he wasn't even an average NBA center.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Lol. What a joke. Tim Thomas and Reed for Shawn Bradley? Tim Thomas is an amazing player, the sixth man of the bucks. Shawn Bradley, on the other hand, is more than useless. Heck, I wouldn't trade Reed for Bradley. Bradley is basically just taking up the roster list. He makes no contribution whatsoever.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I know Shawn has regressed since his early days with Philly & NJ. A guy with his attributes should be blocking shots left and right - BUT that takes BIG effort(even if one is 7'6" tall), something I haven't seen in Shawn since Moses worked his butt off in Philly!


----------

